# I llove my boys!



## MiLo Minis (Aug 19, 2011)

The part I love best about having Minis: I spend probably far too much of my time watching the babies






Wide-eyed and pretending innocence are Just Desserts and Just Pandemonium - Who us?




The sweet Just Sumthin Else who truly is innocent




Gotta love mascara!




I can move this thing!




I love my mama! She keeps da flies offa me.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Aug 19, 2011)

aww what cuties !!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2011)

So striking!!! I love love love facial white, especially off center blazes. Those boys would look great in any "outfit" but they sure do have some pretty "accents"


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 19, 2011)

Those are nice babies! Harness horses in the making, love the first shot and especially that pinto baby there even tho I don't normally care for pinto markings (I prefer solids with chrome



)


----------



## ohmt (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beautiful! I have a colt who used to run around while the fillies were sleeping and pull their ears and manes. It was so funny to watch, but those poor little fillies. Actually, I shouldn't say poor fillies. They are even naughtier, they just kiss up more so I forget





Thank you for sharing your little cities!

*cuties-darn phone changes words on me!


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 19, 2011)

AWWWW! Too cute.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 20, 2011)

OH very cute


----------



## Minimor (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty babies.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 24, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> (I prefer solids with chrome
> 
> 
> 
> )


Me too! Rose's colt, Sumthin Else, is my favorite with his 4 white socks and blaze face but I do like Pandemonium and he sure can move!

Thanks everyone! I am really pleased with this year's foal crop so far. We actually have a few more mares to foal but they are for some reason



holding out on me!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful babies


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought you said Pandemonium was my Christmas present this year????


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 8, 2011)

That second picture is just so sweet... Very nice foals, as always Lori!


----------

